
Necuno Mobile: An Open Phone with Plasma Mobile - jakobdabo
https://dot.kde.org/2018/11/29/necuno-mobile-open-phone-plasma-mobile
======
ocdtrekkie
It's exciting to see another company looking at making truly open phones, and
with a similar chipset and GPU, we're going to see a lot that works between
this and the Librem. The real start of an ecosystem.

No mention here of availability, price, or carrier compatibility, so who knows
when this will come out and who will be able to use it.

